# Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?



## Ossipeter (5. November 2015)

In Australien kann man mit einem Fisch Millionär werden!
Im Northern Territory wurden angelbare Fische im Gesamtwert von 1,75 Millionen Dollar ausgesetzt, auf einer Fläche von 375.000Quadratkilometer! 76 Baramundis sind markiert und bescheren dem Fänger je 10.000 Dollar und 1 Fisch ist das Highlight: 1 Million Dollar. Die "Million Dollar Fish Competition" läuft bis 29.02.2016. Auf geht's DAFV machts nach!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> . Die "Million Dollar Fish Competition" läuft bis 29.02.2016. *Auf geht's DAFV machts nach!*


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Auf geht's DAFV machts nach!




Bitte nicht, in meinen Augen ist das degenerierter Quatsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

Würde Dich ja keiner dazu zwingen.

Lass doch aber denen den Spaß, die das gut finden.......


----------



## Ossipeter (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

Das Ganze soll den Angeltourismus fördern und ich denke, das klappt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> 1 Fisch ist das Highlight: 1 Million Dollar. Die "Million Dollar Fish Competition"



Den Superfisch darf man aber nur mit dem 
http://gizmodo.com/193683/million-dollar-fishing-lure
einfangen! :m

(AB Threads gabs auch schon)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde Dich ja keiner dazu zwingen.
> 
> In der Tat.
> Ich würde konsequenterweise im Erfolgsfall sogar ein Video online stellen, wie ich den Million-Dollar-Fisch release, was mich zum Guru der dortigen C&R-Szene weihen dürfte.
> ...




Leben und leben lassen! 

Nichtsdestotrotz muß ich nicht jeden Spaß gut finden, und man braucht vergleichsweise wenig Phantasie, um sich auszumalen, was dieser Spaß für fragwürdige Folgen zeitigen könnte.


----------



## W-Lahn (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

Sowas ähnliches hat ein australischer Bierhersteller mal mit invasiven Karpfen veranstaltet: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290204


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

So bringt man Menschen auch zum Angeln!


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Das Ganze soll den Angeltourismus fördern und ich denke, das klappt!



 Natürlich wird es das #6
 Und die Salties etc. pp. dort gleich mit füttern......


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

Aufm Bodden 100 Heringe (oder Barsche) markieren - da landen auch 90 in Hechtmägen und nicht bei Anglern, spart auch Kosten - ich find das Modell klasse..
;-)))))


----------



## Ossipeter (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

Q Sten Hagelvoll: Lass deiner Phantasie freien Lauf, aber verschon uns damit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

ihr wisst:
net persönlich werden...

danngggeee....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

Der DAFV würde das nie machen...und wenn, dann wäre der Hauptgewinn maximal ein Euro...


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

Der DAFV ist so Oldschool - die würden glatt nen aufs Jahr 2050 vordatierten Schüttelscheck ins Rektum stecken. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Der DAFV ist so Oldschool - die würden glatt nen aufs Jahr 2050 vordatierten Schüttelscheck ins Rektum stecken. |supergri


:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aufm Bodden 100 Heringe (oder Barsche) markieren - da landen auch 90 in Hechtmägen und nicht bei Anglern, spart auch Kosten - ich find das Modell klasse..
> ;-)))))



 Sorry, ich bin momentan wohl mal wieder zu HeinBlöd die Pointe hier zu verstehen.
 Ich meinte eher, daß die Salties eher die angelockten Glücksritterangler vernaschen, denn die markierten Barramundis. #c


----------



## Andal (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

Stell dir das in Deutschland vor. Würde ziemlich sicher in bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen enden. Gierhälse an vorderster Front gegen die Milzen der Tierrechtler, dazwischen blitzgescheite Experten und die BLÖD ist sowieso immer am Ball.

Müsste man das haben!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin momentan wohl mal wieder zu HeinBlöd die Pointe hier zu verstehen.
> Ich meinte eher, daß die Salties eher die angelockten Glücksritterangler vernaschen, denn die markierten Barramundis. #c



Aber dadurch bin ich drauf gekommen, dass die meisten markierten Fische wohl eher gefressen denn gefangen werden - gutes Geschäftsmodell, spart Preisgelder ;-)))



Andal schrieb:


> Stell dir das in Deutschland vor. Würde ziemlich sicher in bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen enden. Gierhälse an vorderster Front gegen die Milzen der Tierrechtler, dazwischen blitzgescheite Experten und die BLÖD ist sowieso immer am Ball.
> 
> Müsste man das haben!?


Ja.........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> dazwischen blitzgescheite Experten und die BLÖD ist sowieso immer am Ball.



Solange das nicht Bela Rethy oder Uli Potofski kommentieren...[emoji6]


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber dadurch bin ich drauf gekommen, dass die meisten markierten Fische wohl eher gefressen denn gefangen werden - gutes Geschäftsmodell, spart Preisgelder ;-)))



Ich hatte nur vor ~ 10 Jahren mal eine Demo eines Rangers, wo er ein ~ 5 mtr. Saltie gefüttert hat.

Der lag in einem kreisförmigen Tümpel von vielleicht 10 m Durchmesser, Tiefe vielleicht 60 cm und man hat das Vieh nicht gesehen; bis es rausgeschossen kam.
Und da hätte ich als unwissender Angler ungerne in dem Moment am Wasser gestanden......

Wenn die Kiefer mit 2-3 Tonnen Druck zuklappen, gibt es schon ein unheimliches Geräusch...... 

und sowas sollte man bei Mio. $ Fischen nebenbei auch erwähnen, wenn man sie denn in NT, AUS aussetzt....


----------



## Andal (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

Das macht dann Marcel Reif........ :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Stell dir das in Deutschland vor. Würde ziemlich sicher in bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen enden. Gierhälse an vorderster Front gegen die Milzen der Tierrechtler, dazwischen blitzgescheite Experten und die BLÖD ist sowieso immer am Ball.
> 
> Müsste man das haben!?




Da bin ich ganz bei dir. #6


----------



## crisis (5. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

Für so  'nen Käse muss man nicht 1x um den Globus. 1988 haben das die Össis im Millstätter See gemacht, mit markierten Wallern. Gab allerdings keine mio. $'s, sondern nur eine Woche Urlaub am See. War natürlich auch dabei, nur nix erwischt, außer einem 35er Döbel und Sonnenbrand.


----------



## Lucius (7. November 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Australien beim Zielfischangeln?*

Also wenn Ich mir das mal vorstelle.....was da dann am Wasser abgehen würde, was dort an Menschen die nur wegen des Geldes, mit und ohne Angelschein losziehen würde und wahrscheinlich auch ohne Bezug zu Themen wie Nachhaltigkeit,Umwelt etc.....da bekomme ich das Grauen....

Wenn Ich hier sehe das Leute alles an Barsch und Zander in fast allen Größen, teilweise mehrere Tüten am Tag,  mitnehmen um dann unter der Hand verkauft zu werden , kann Ich darin leider nichts was Ich mit Spass verbinden würde sehen, sorry....ist halt meine Meinung...#c


----------

